# Pregnant Maiden Mare Questions



## ashleyjade (May 9, 2016)

Ok guys I found this site, mainly because I was looking for more information on my mare. She is driving me crazy waiting on her to foal. This is her first pregnancy which makes me more nervous. I just want to make sure I'm around when she's ready. Just really looking to see if anyone thinks she's close or if I still have awhile. She was pasture bred so I don't have a good idea on how far along she is. The picture where she is looking quite hateful lol is from around 2 weeks ago and sorry at the moment the one of her bag is the best I've got. Oh and don't mind the hair we were in the middle of brushing when I took the picture.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2016)

Hey Ashleyjade

Welcome to the forum




What a lovely mare you have.

Can you do me a favor and try and take a few more pictures of her as it will give us an indication of how the foal is currently riding.

Take the photo by bobbing down to her level and take it from say 5 meters behind her. This will give us a better indication of where you may be at with her pregnancy.

Ask as many questions as you like, everyone is really friendly here and there are NO attitudes , so makes it a great place to learn and hang out whilst waiting for her to foal





Cheers Ryan


----------



## ashleyjade (May 10, 2016)

Thanks I'll try and get some better pics tommorow!


----------



## ashleyjade (May 10, 2016)

Here's a few from this morning, still need to get more.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 10, 2016)

Baby is still sitting sideways. When she is close she will look slabsided because baby lines up with moms spine. Can you please get a picture of her private area to see how she's elongating. Also a picture of her bag from below, looking up. That will show us how her bag is developing. Thanks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures, I think you have a little time yet as the foal is still riding sideways. As you can see from looking behind her that her sides are sticking out. So what your looking for is for the sides to become more slab sided.

I know you said she was pasture bred, would you have any idea as to a time frame ? Its hard with Maiden mares as they dont always like to play by the rules but use this as a good learning tool in case you decide to breed her in the future. Make some notes about the changes you are noticing during the different stages of her pregnancy as she may be a mare that will show the same signs ect in future pregnancies.

Theres also some really good Pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum that will help you prepare for the birth.

Keep us posted


----------



## ashleyjade (May 11, 2016)

I'll see if I can get more pictures tommorow. I will definitely be more aware of a time frame when breeding next time. It has been driving me crazy trying to figure out when she might be ready. She was with the stud for several months and to be honest I never seen her in heat or him covering her. So unfortunately it could be soon or even a couple months from now.


----------



## ashleyjade (May 14, 2016)

Just thought I would add a couple more pictures from today. I can't tell much change but if anyone else does feel free to let me know. I am also about 90% sure I seen movement. Can anyone tell me how far along when you can see the foal move. I have not felt any kicks and this was the first time I was almost positive I seen kicking. The picture of her udder is muddy where she has been rolling and it seems like it is raining constantly. But it's a start.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 14, 2016)

With her udder development, I'd say within the month. No guarantees, since she is a maiden.

If you put your arms around her belly, with your hands resting right in front of her udder; you can feel movement as early as five months along. Wait till she's been eating for about fifteen minutes.

Since she looks closer to the end of her pregnancy, you can visibility see the foal move. The foal will move less the closer she gets.


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2016)

Yes, her udder is developing nicely, but seems to have a ways to go yet, with filling in at the back. You should also try to take a photo of her udder from behind, with her tail pulled to the side. Keep a close watch on her, because you just never know.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 15, 2016)

YES Magic Marker Minis - wonderful tip! I used to do that but it's been so long I'd completely forgotten to tell anyone. I'm so glad you did, now someone new will learn this.


----------



## ashleyjade (May 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll see what kind of pictures I can get today


----------



## ashleyjade (May 19, 2016)

Just a question my mare has been frequently laying on her side today. Not really rolling just laying. Is this a sign labor is close?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 19, 2016)

No, she's probably just sleeping. The weight of her pregnancy is probably weighing on her. One of our mares was always laying down toward the end of her pregnancy. Mares in labor will pace, get up and down, roll, and will act overall very uncomfortable. Soft stools also happen in the beginning, as they are cleaning themselves out.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 19, 2016)

It could be and also may not be. Have you noticed any changes in her at all... I see in your last photos the foal may have moved some, it doesn't look like her stomach is as wide. Eventually you'll see her belly appear to shrink. Have the muscles in her buttocks started to relax? The tail head muscles will feel squishy, look hollowed out, and you'll also notice a inverted v shape when you view her from the side. It's gradual, sometimes not noticeable on all mares but after you've foaled out a few it's all pretty easy to spot.

Have you checked her for a bag? In the last month (when you know when that is) if you'll move the tail to the side and run your fingers across the back of her bag you'll see and feel when it starts to change. This is WAY more predicable than looking at her teats from the side or from under her belly. Speaking of that can you express any fluid from her teats? Her milk will go from clear, to white, then to sticky yellow. When you get sticky yellow she is close to foaling. If you have a way to check her milk that will help you.

Have you noticed any swelling of her vulva? it will swell and elongate. Have you noticed any loose stools? Sometimes when the mare is close she will sweat. I know you said she is lying but have you noticed any sweat on her neck?

Forgive me for asking so many questions, I'm just trying to get a grip on any progression you may have noticed, or not even realized that you noticed.

Sometimes mares will get restless, anxious, and also want to be left alone. Some mares don't want any interaction and some don't mind. Mares can stop their labor.

Keep in mind none of this is exact. I've foaled out mares that were text book for years then one day not in any way close to showing ready....they drop and push.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 19, 2016)

PS MMM you are absolutely right about mares lying a lot when they get close to the end of their pregnancy.. some of mine would drive me nuts setting off the alarms night and day only to find them peacefully sleeping.


----------



## ashleyjade (May 19, 2016)

Thanks guy, I didn't get any pictures today to compare. Might I add this horse absolutely loves me one day and follows me around like a lost puppy and other days she seems to run to get away from me. She's been a little moody here lately. She doesn't let me do much around the tail area and seems to only let me mess with her. I don't know how to get her past being skittish. I am out there with her everyday trying to get her past these issues. Which explains why I don't have any pictures of her vulva. Hopefully she comes around more after she delivers. I think she is still carrying wide so I don't think we are quite there yet. But I did see the baby rolling around yesterday, no small kicks like I had been seeing. I was actually starting to wonder if I was just hoping she was pregnant.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 20, 2016)

I'm glad to hear you are seeing actual foal kicks! As she gets nearer you'll see a lot of movement while the foal is positioning itself, and you'll see her rolling to help it into position.

Just being with her everyday will help her get over her skittishness. Horses are curious so even if you are not focused on her she'll be focused on you, the more you are out there the faster she'll get used to you and trust you.
You could try to set aside a couple days a week to just groom her and while doing so you'll find where she likes to be touched and scratched. Don't worry about a lot of vulva photos. Since you know what to look for If you check her fairly regularly you will notice a change. If you do take photos though they will show you what the eye may miss and please do share them here and we can point out what you are seeing. Watching her for some of the signs you've been given in this thread will help you spot her progression.

Most mares develop the first changes in front of the udder. Some develop ventral edema, this is swelling which extends from the udder along the middle of the abdomen, and toward the front legs. This is normal but I've also noticed it doesn't happen as bad in horses that are not confined.
Watching in front of the udder where the swelling generally begins, and feeling her udder from behind as the bag forms will be a big help to you. Taking photos of her udder to watch for visual changes, this you will do from behind. Having her accustomed to having this area touched and her teats handled or cleaned with a warm cloth, can also help the foal to nurse after birth. Maiden mares especially need this done. I've never had a mare who didn't love that warm cloth! Between the teats where smegma builds up is a place they can't reach. Expressing a little fluid from the teats is easy and the texture and color of it will tell you when she is close to foaling.

Again remember nothing is absolute. Some mares don't bag up at all. This is why it is imperative to regularly look at her overall. Since you see her everyday it may help you to take a photo of her..maybe once a week from the side down on her level. This will help you, and if you choose to upload those here it will help our members to be better able to point out changes that we see.

Hopefully by watching her closely that will give you some idea when it's her time and you will be able to be in attendance when she foals. If at all possible you should be near in case of trouble. If all is going normally the less you intervene the better. The most important thing (if all goes normally) is for you to be there to open the sack from the foals head so it can breathe. In a perfect world the mare will immediately stand and it all pulls off and the umbilical separates as it should but this happens more rarely than you'd think. Some mares lay right there and rest and the foal dies in the sack. Some mares do get up but that still may not pull the sack off the foals head. Of course there are also some mares who foal standing lol.

Does she have a place she can foal alone with some straw or hay you can put out?

Once she is down and pushing the process is pretty quick. Learning how to recognize trouble NOW is very important. Do you have a foaling kit ready? We can help you with that.

Can you tell us what you feed her daily? is she on pasture?


----------



## ashleyjade (May 20, 2016)

I dont have a kit together, I have basic stuff like iodine and scissors. We raise goats and cattle so I've seen many difficult births and helped deliver many babies. I've also had a few horses deliver here but not miniatures. Actually I did have a miniature deliver here many years ago. But we didn't plan on breeding her and didn't even know she was pregnant until she delivered. We had brought in a TWH to breed my large mare and she didn't get bred but the miniature did. I didn't know that was possible but have learned my lesson there. And surprisingly the foal was healthy and she had no problem delivering. But the mare I have now is in a small pasture with supplemented hay if needed. I also have been feeding her sweet feed. I'm not sure if she needs a different kind of feed. But I'm open to opinions. She also has access to a shed. I would love to stall her when I think she is ready but she hates been separated from the other horses so Im not sure how well she will do with that. The pasture she is in now is beside the other horses field so she can see and be near them but they are not together.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 20, 2016)

Since you do have experience you'll do fine!



With your experience delivering goats and cows you've got it covered. Iodine is fine to dip with, I like the spray so I can use it on the hooves too.
Ivermectin is something I'd recommend you have on hand to worm the mare with as soon as she foals (just after she passes her first stool).
You'll also want to make sure the mare has been inoculated with what is preferred for your area and include tetanus, do this preferably in the last 6 weeks of pregnancy so she can passively transfer the protection to the foal.

Since she is comfortable where she is I would not move her or confine her. Her feed and living arrangements sound ideal to me. Mares do need their food increased in the last trimester but I'm sure you know that, and from your photos she looks absolutely fine.

It's just a waiting game now. You can read our articles at the top of the board that will tell you what to look for and what to do if there is a problem so you will be prepared.

Watch her close and you'll see subtle changes that may alert you ahead of time.

If you could add new photos today or tomorrow we can have a look-see as to how she's progressed this last week.

And if you think of anything specific please do ask and we'll try to help. It is so exciting waiting for a foal to be born!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2016)

Hows your mare coming along ?


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 3, 2016)

These were from a few days ago. Not the best pictures to help see changes but can give an idea. She is just teasing me at this point lol. I haven't noticed any major changes, so I'm thinking maybe I still have a little ways to go.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 3, 2016)

/monthly_05_2016/post-46045-0-31645800-1462894964_thumb.jpg /monthly_05_2016/post-46045-0-89472800-1462894977_thumb.jpg /monthly_05_2016/post-46045-0-49825700-1462895042_thumb.jpg​OK here are the ones posted on May 10th for easier comparison. On the photos in your post above (added today) she does appear to have a little more dip in her belly, shes carrying a little lower, and filled out more in the flanks. Her croup is a little pointier too.. another good sign, but that could just be the way she is standing.

Have you felt any more movement from the foal? Usually by 5 to 6 months you'll feel some fluttering, when you definitely feel kicks your mare will be 7 to 8 months along so if you can remember when that was it will give you some idea of her due date.

Her belly has not significantly dropped yet, but it has dropped, and she does appear to be making a change so watch her closely. Unless there are any other obvious signs that make you think otherwise it may be awhile.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 4, 2016)

I have been easily able to see big kicks for about 3 weeks. I don't have to try hard to see them and you can feel the legs and feet (or I'm assuming legs) when it moves. I really wish I could post videos here.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 4, 2016)

You can add your You Tube video here.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok I might try that!


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok just trying this to see if it works, here is a short video of the foal moving. This was around 3 weeks ago, you can see a couple good kicks in this one.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 4, 2016)

too precious. thank you for sharing!! Since May 14th was the first time you were positive you saw any movement or kicking I guess we can safely say she may be close to 9 months along? Do you know when she was taken from the stallion?

PS I fixed the video so it would show here on the page


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't remember the exact date we took her away from the stud. But unfortunately I don't think it would be a good indicator of how far along she is because we left them together for awhile (they get along well).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 6, 2016)

Shes looking good and I agree I think you have a little time yet. Shes only teasing you at this stage and a pregnant mare will "Drive you crazy" before she decides its time.

Thanks for the update , looking forward to seeing what shes preparing for you


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 12, 2016)

This morning went out to find this little filly. I missed the delivery so I'm thankful that all went well.





Edited by ashleyjade, Today, 11:52 AM.


----------



## chandab (Jun 12, 2016)

Woo Hoo! Glad it went well for you, and you have a cute little filly to show for it.

I missed all three of mine, but the last one was red bag and I was too late; but I have two wonderful healthy happy foals, so pretty good season.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 12, 2016)

I haven't seen her nurse yet which makes me a little nervous. Baby has tried a few times and mom has moved away. I have seen the baby urinate though. I just wondering if I should be concerned? She seems like she is an attentive mother otherwise. Is it just possible she doesn't want to nurse while I'm around?


----------



## chandab (Jun 12, 2016)

They can take a bit to latch on and get it, but if you seen her pee, that is a good sign. Keep an eye on them without being intrusive, if you can.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 12, 2016)

Congratulations on your new little one!!! I can imagine your shock and joy this morning when you went out!!! So very, very grateful that all went well. She is absolutely gorgeous and I am so happy for you.





To answer your question it could be your mare was just wary of you, But yes it is something you should be concerned about. Your filly must drink and absorb colostrum within her first 12-24 hours.

The immunoglobulins can only be absorbed by the foal's gastrointestinal tract during the first 24 hours (the peak time for when the intestine can absorb the most is within the first eight hours of the foal's life). After that time her intestinal tract cannot absorb the larger immunoglobulin molecules. After about eight hours of the newborn's life, the absorptive capability declines steadily to zero, around 24 hours of life.

Since you said she is attentive to the foal...the photos say she Loves her! I will hope and pray that the little one has already nursed. Will the mare allow you near her? Don't worry too much if she won't, Mother Nature works very well at providing all they need.

I agree since you've seen her pee that is good. Hopefully she has (or will) pass her meconium as well...this is also very important.

Please let us know how she does, if she's nursing etc. Please ask any questions you can think of, hopefully we all can help. Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 12, 2016)

I have seen her nurse now. Although I wish I had seen her nurse for longer periods. I think the mom is still a little unsure of how to act with a baby. She sort of Hollars when the baby nurses, I hope this passes quickly it worries me. I know she needs the colostrum and that's what worries me the most. However the baby is doing well and doesn't appear to be in any distress. I was also actually surprised when I went out this morning and found mom and baby, she walked right up to me and so did the baby! She has no problem with me being near the baby. But she is wary of other people. I am trying to keep my space as much as possible right now though.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh that is so wonderful!! I'm glad to hear she is nursing. Does your mare act uncomfortable the whole time she is nursing, or is she just vocalizing a little? Since this is her first foal and she is no doubt sore she may make noises like that. I wouldn't worry about it unless she is obviously hurting, because if she is she will keep the foal from nursing because of it. Washing, handling, and gently squeezing the teats and udder before birth helps with this most especially with maiden mares. Will the mare let you touch her udders? If you can express some milk to make sure it's there that would help ease your mind.

If you watch real close you'll see milk on the foals chin when it stops nursing, that's a good sign! Please do everything you can to make sure the mare has milk.

I forgot to ask if you found the placenta?


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 12, 2016)

I just went out and checked again on the foal, she was up following mama around. When she does nurse you can hear what sounds like she is getting milk. Not really sure how to describe that. As for mom I'm not sure she is going to let me touch her udders. She comes up to me but has always been wary of me touching around that area. I wish I had tried more before she had the baby. When the baby nurses she holds her back leg up and justs acts like she doesn't want her sucking but I have seen the baby suck multiple times. But for short periods. When I go to check again I will see if she will let me express milk. I also have not been able to find where she had the baby. She had access to probably 2 acres. I wasnt expecting her to have the baby quite yet. So I have not seen any signs of the afterbirth.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 12, 2016)

We have a mare that when her babies are first born, she will lift her leg while baby is nursing. It gives the baby better access to the milk bar. Once the baby has mastered how to nurse, than she quits lifting her leg.

As for the mare sqealing when baby nurses, its something new since she is a maiden. Also the act of baby nursing, causing contractions to first expell the placenta; second to shrink the uterus done to its normal size. She will eventually stop squealing.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm glad to know other mares do this, makes me breath a little easier


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 12, 2016)

It sounds like she has milk and all went by the book! I´m a worry wart and can think of a million what ifs and things that some would say should have been done but I'm also a big believer in giving the mare her space and not interfering any more than needed. Your little mare had an ideal area to do her job naturally. You did all you could do, and luckily so far all is well. Just watch them both closely, if you can disinfect the umbilical and worm the mare that'd be great. I hope and pray that they both are and will be fine.

If you see anything that concerns you (first call the Vet) don't hesitate to ask as foals can go down hill incredibly fast. We are happy to help you with our own experiences or by providing you with articles so keep us updated, we're here to help.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 13, 2016)

The raising of the leg is a GOOD thing. Your mare is being a good mom. Watch the foal to make sure she's pooped. I'm sure she has or

she'd be acting constipated by now. And foals do nurse for short periods naturally......They SNACK....They don't stay and eat a whole meal

all at once. LOL.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 13, 2016)

I appreciate all the help and advice, she is doing great. Mom has stopped squealing and baby is nursing fine. I'm just not used to having a baby this small. this is the first miniature foal I have had born here other then one other time many years ago. So I'll take any advice and information that comes my way. Thought I would add another picture or two. I'm sure I'll have plenty of those.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2016)

We LOVE photos! These are so precious, your foal and mare both are beautiful. I just love this one of the little one lying in the grass. I bet you do have a lot of photos! lol and it's hard to take your eyes off of them yes? You have a beautiful place for them. Have you named her yet?


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 14, 2016)

My kids always seem to beat me to a name. They have been calling her stormy. I didn't even have a chance lol.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2016)

That's a lovely name! your children are probably so excited! heck I would be excited. I LOVED foaling season but as the years went on it was just too stressful for me, especially with the miniatures.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations on her arrival , Im so glad all went well for you and that mum is also doing great with her foal.

Enjoy


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 15, 2016)

Congrats! She's a little cutie!

We had a filly born on the 13th of May (a month ago now) and that maiden mare still squeals and will lift her leg or shift when her filly is nursing. Also, being the smallest mare, I've noticed that her filly nurses much shorter time frames and much more often the the colt (larger framed/bodied out of larger in height & frame parents) born the same day and the filly born a week earlier.


----------



## ashleyjade (Jun 15, 2016)

I was really wondering there at first if she was letting her nurse at all. But she is doing great and mom is doing a great job. Every once in a while she still squeals but nothing like at the beginning.


----------

